# Nuance



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

A kérdésem a következő: szerintetek használatos-e a magyar köznyelvben a francia eredetű _nuance _szó(magyarosan _nüánsz _= kb. árnyalat) vagy "nem igazán"?


----------



## hunbirch25

szerintem a nyelv szegényedésével lassan kikopik, de még használatos (én a-val írnám és mondanám: nüansz)


----------



## francisgranada

hunbirch25 said:


> ...én a-val írnám és mondanám: nüansz



Én is  (amikor írtam a kérdést, nem próbáltam kiejteni)


----------



## Zsanna

Én is nüansznak ejteném. Nem is tudom, miért írja a Nyelvművelő kézikönyv, hogy a nüánsz a gyakoribb kiejtés. 
Az MNSZ 9 db-ot talált az előzőre és 3-at az utóbbira (a lekérdezett korpusz mérete több mint 187 millió szó volt).


----------



## hunbirch25

nahát, teljesen felpiszkáltátok a fantáziám, és gyorsan lekapkodtam a szótárakat a polcról 
az idegen szavak szótára (Bakos & Osiris) kivételével a rendelkezésemre álló összesben (helyesírási, értelmező, magyar-orosz és -angol) nüánsz vagyon írva
lehet, hogy anno fonetikusan átírták (pl. file> fájl), és ez a helyes magyar forma, csak ránk hat a fransziás kiejtés? tény, nekem a-val jobban tetszik, de ettől még nem biztos, hogy helyes is


----------



## Akitlosz

Szerintem használatos, mégpedig nüansz formában.


----------

